# Tranquility 3.7



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anybody ever used tranquility 3.7. I've always wanted to try it since we are now on froyo kernals. Went to youtube to check out the video and I was impressed. It almost reminds of running cm7. I almost went back to rooted gingerblur, but there is to much tracking by big red. I do have an old backup of froyo. I reflashed it today, just to say I do miss froyo a little. I do remember getting real good battery life with froyo. I might just try tranquility. Kind of sounds stupid to flash back to the good old days.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Tranquility is a fantastic Rom. P3 is an innovator for sure. He might still be working on a new release for the new GB that is coming out..his last release was mad stable and my rim of choice bf GB.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Before osap was here I was still running it. Best rom for froyo in my opinion.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

sheldoneous said:


> Tranquility is a fantastic Rom. P3 is an innovator for sure. He might still be working on a new release for the new GB that is coming out..his last release was mad stable and my rim of choice bf GB.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


new gingerbread?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> new gingerbread?


i'd guess he's talkin about this...
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/03/droidx-finally-receiving-gingerbread-bug-fixer-in-mid-august/

thread moved to proper section.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i'd guess he's talkin about this...
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/03/droidx-finally-receiving-gingerbread-bug-fixer-in-mid-august/
> 
> thread moved to proper section.


Yeah the .609 update coming soon..P3 Tweeted about his development of TranQ_Gspot being dependent on that release.


----------

